# Is this Planeria?



## MaxGen (Jan 30, 2007)

Had a hard time focusing, but think I got a decent shot.


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

I'd say not planaria.


----------



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi MaxGen,

I agree with Infolific. Planaria have a triangular shaped head.

Am thinking it's Rhabdocoela which is harmless.

Here`s a link so see if you agree.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/8...rates/928737-id-white-worms-planted-tank.html

Your shot was amazing and clear. Wow.

Jackie


----------



## MaxGen (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi Jackie, yes, I think you are right, that looks exactly like what I am seeing. Same size as well (2-3mm). 

I'm glad it isn't harmful. I'm supposed to be getting some Chili Rasboras tomorrow, maybe they will eat them.

Thanks for clearing that up for me.

Scot...


----------



## Black Pearl (Dec 27, 2011)

The fry, though, is awesome!


----------

